# Kindling



## rcohen1982 (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought my very first Doe 'Winner'and Buck 'Cappie'from a person that had shown them before, but has gotten out of it. Well, when we were emailing back and forth she said that they had been exposed together but didn't suspect anything. That email was on September 1st. Well, she decided to Palpate Winner on Sept. 13th and felt about 4 or 5 babies  She thought that Winner was due Sept. 26th. I received Winner and Cappie on Sept. 18th. On Sept. 24th I but the nestbox box in her cage and she peed and pooped in it, so I waited to put it in again til Sept. 26th (her due date). Same thing happened. I have been replacing her nestbox every day now. Afraid that she will have them when there isn't a box in there. It is now the 28th with no kits born yet and I don't know what to do. She continues to pee and poop inher nest box, I know she is pregnant cause I can see them move. Any advice?

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## polly (Sep 28, 2010)

she may just be a last minute nester! give her till day 31 we have just had a pole give us a litter of 2 a week later than she should have but usually they will have gone by the 31 day mark! 

oh usually when they are due they tend to lie down a lot and they tend to look uncomfortable usually at that point mine go within a day or 2


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 28, 2010)

It is 2 days past her 31 day mark. :shock: She has been laying down TONS the past 3 days. She looks so uncomfortable and now only goes to her nesting box to apparently poop and pee in it. Before when I first put it in there she would eat the hay or lay down in it.  

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## wooly_queen (Sep 28, 2010)

You're not doing anything wrong Rachel. It's just that your doe is being a butt. lol I don't know if there is really anything that you can do that will get her to stop going to the bathroom in it... is it in a spot where she usually poops and pees? Maybe you could switch it to the other side of the cage if that's the case. Get it out of the way of her usuall potty spot. lol If she won't stop, you may just have to clean it out regularly... kind of a pain, but the kits might get infections in a dirty nest.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 28, 2010)

No, it isn't where she usual goes to the bathroom, in fact a couple of days ago I moved it even more so that way she has 3 corners and not just 2. I am worried that maybe there could be something more that I can do. I feel so helpless.  Another reason why I know she is pregnant is because last night I had her out of her cage for excersise and my mom let out the Buck not realizing what would happen, needless to say the Doe was not amused and attacked him. :shock:



Rachel


----------



## timbaland (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm dealing with this exact thing!!! My die killed some of her kits by peeing in the nestbox none stop. She too held her kits in longer and went in her nestbox before they were there. The problem might be she feels there is no place for them to be born since she chose the nestbox for the bathroom.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 28, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> You're not doing anything wrong Rachel. It's just that your doe is being a butt. lol I don't know if there is really anything that you can do that will get her to stop going to the bathroom in it... is it in a spot where she usually poops and pees? Maybe you could switch it to the other side of the cage if that's the case. Get it out of the way of her usuall potty spot. lol If she won't stop, you may just have to clean it out regularly... kind of a pain, but the kits might get infections in a dirty nest.









This is what the set up looks like






This is her about 15 minutes ago...she looks miserable which makes me think she is ready.








This is her nestbox and as you can see she already peed in the right hand corner of it after I just remade it this afternoon.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 28, 2010)

*timbaland wrote: *


> I'm dealing with this exact thing!!! My die killed some of her kits by peeing in the nestbox none stop. She too held her kits in longer and went in her nestbox before they were there. The problem might be she feels there is no place for them to be born since she chose the nestbox for the bathroom.


Is it because she is under stress from the move and new enviorment? I would think that would make her go into labor sooner rather than later though. :?


----------



## jubidyjub (Sep 28, 2010)

try giving her two boxes. Hopefully she'll decide to poop in one and keep the babies dry in the other.
Is she a proven doe? If so, find out what type of boxes the previous breeder used. Perhaps she used wooden or metal bonett style ones that she could sit on top of.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 28, 2010)

*jubidyjub wrote: *


> try giving her two boxes. Hopefully she'll decide to poop in one and keep the babies dry in the other.
> Is she a proven doe? If so, find out what type of boxes the previous breeder used. Perhaps she used wooden or metal bonett style ones that she could sit on top of.



If I put 2 boxes in there, she will have like no room to stretch out.  I am using plastic nest box cause that is what I was told the previous owner used. She is a proven doe, in fact the buck, Cappie, is her son.



Thanks!

Rachel


----------



## jubidyjub (Sep 28, 2010)

I would wait until she kindles. She may stop the habit. Contact the breed and ask if she's had this problem in the past.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 28, 2010)

*jubidyjub wrote: *


> I would wait until she kindles. She may stop the habit. Contact the breed and ask if she's had this problem in the past.


Okay, so let me see if I understand what you are saying...you want me to wait until she has the babies on the floor of thecage and then move them to the box after? Sorry if I sound unintellegent about all this, this is my first litter. And I have contacted the previous breeder and she never had any problems.


----------



## wooly_queen (Sep 29, 2010)

*rcohen1982 wrote: *


> *jubidyjub wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would wait until she kindles. She may stop the habit. Contact the breed and ask if she's had this problem in the past.
> ...



Well, sadly that might be the only choice if she won't use the box for anything besides a bathroom... and she may not evenhave them on the wire and still use the box.

I've had does usethe boxas a bathroomand I kept it clean as best I could, she had thebabiesin the box and stopped using it as a potty. So she could very well have them in the box and then stop the habit of peeing and pooping in it.

If she pulls fur and puts it all in the box, that coul be a good sign that she'll use it for the babies. Just make sure the fur doesn't get too dirty.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> *rcohen1982 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *jubidyjub wrote: *
> ...


Last night after replacing the best for the 3rd time that day I decided to not put it in there anymore. I have it all ready to go if she does start to kindle, hoping that if I put it in there at that time she will still use it for the babies. She still hasn't Kindled yet :shock:Which now makes her 3 days past the expected date. But I have been checking on her every 15 minutes because I have heard stories on how the young won't survive if not in a well inallated nest box. They are indoors though, so I am hoping that helps also. I am so concerned....and frustrated


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you sure she's pregnant?? 

I would try and feed her some Raspberry leaves and Lavender. And also I heard feeding them tums... It might help
 
My LH doe was supposed to be due on 21st of this month and I felt babies at the beginning but she never had them. They said she reabsorbed them..


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Are you sure she's pregnant??
> 
> I would try and feed her some Raspberry leaves and Lavender. And also I heard feeding them tums... It might help
> 
> My LH doe was supposed to be due on 21st of this month and I felt babies at the beginning but she never had them. They said she reabsorbed them..


Pretty sure she is pregnant. I have seen them move. Also, I let the Doe out to run around the house and without my mom thinking she let out the Buck as well (She has no experience with rabbits and figured no harm could be done since the Doe was pregnant) well, the Buck was trying to mount the Doe and she was not having it at all! She gave him a piece of her mind! Furr literally went flying before I realized what was going on and seperated them. I am just thinking maybe the lady got the dates wrong since it wasn't an intentional breeding? I know it happened before Sept. 1st though.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2010)

ahh, So when did (thinks) she got breed? If it was Sept 1st. She's not due yet.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> ahh, So when did (thinks) she got breed? If it was Sept 1st. She's not due yet.



I was told by the breeder that she was due Sept. 26th. The breeder and I started discussing them being exposed on Sept. 1st. Which is how I know that it happened before Sept. 1st. So, somewhere between Sept. 26th, and Oct. 1st. *shrugs shoulders* I dunno....this is so frustrating. Mainly because I don't know the exact date it happened.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2010)

ohh, that haves to stink.


----------



## timbaland (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm reletivly new to this breed but she looks pregnant. If you want you can place your palm under her belly and feel her without exerting pressure. If you get her to lay on your hand that would work too.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2010)

I would give her another box even if she doesn't have much room to spread out. She will pick one to use as her nest if she is bred. I am concerned with the cage she is in. Those babies will be able to fit through the bars and wander if she has them on the wire or one comes out of the nestbox latched onto a teat. I have a broken doe that will automatically use the box as a litter box but I put another box in and she kindles in it and won't use the new box as a litter box even after I take out the box she liked to potty in.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> I would give her another box even if she doesn't have much room to spread out. She will pick one to use as her nest if she is bred. I am concerned with the cage she is in. Those babies will be able to fit through the bars and wander if she has them on the wire or one comes out of the nestbox latched onto a teat. I have a broken doe that will automatically use the box as a litter box but I put another box in and she kindles in it and won't use the new box as a litter box even after I take out the box she liked to potty in.



The cage is all to the specs that I have read. I made sure.  I will try to put in another box see if that helps. She still hasn't Kindled and hasn't pulled fur. When I talked to the breeder she said that the Doe always used it as a litter box but always took really good care of her litter. She is 100% pregnant. I checked again today and got kicked 

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2010)

Rabbits potty in the same spot always. So you might have the box in that area.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Rabbits potty in the same spot always. So you might have the box in that area.



I have moved the box in all 4 corners and even in the middle. :shock:It doesn't matter where it is, she still uses it as a litter box. So, I have taken it out. I have been checking on her every 15 minutes, with still no sucess. Could the breeder have been this far off on dates? So anxious and nervous. I am afraid the longer she goes the great chance of having live birth will decrease. 

Rachel


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2010)

Some of my does pull no fur or even act like they are going to kindle until the last minute. I had a doe kindle tonight while a I was feeding. She had no fur pulled and in 5 minutes she was kindling and pulling fur like crazy. I would leave the box with her. She may hold off kindling which they can do until they have a place to kindle. I am still worried about that cage. If the bars are 1" apart they can slip through.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2010)

My does dont pull fur until an hour or so before having their babies. It's so hard to tell when they are due unless you know the date.. Also sometimes you can tell by the way there private parts look. If its swollen anyway that can be a sign also.. But just keep any eye every few hours or so.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2010)

One thing you might look for is that a doe usually eats much less a day before she kindles. Not always but quite often.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> Some of my does pull no fur or even act like they are going to kindle until the last minute. I had a doe kindle tonight while a I was feeding. She had no fur pulled and in 5 minutes she was kindling and pulling fur like crazy. I would leave the box with her. She may hold off kindling which they can do until they have a place to kindle. I am still worried about that cage. If the bars are 1" apart they can slip through.



The bars on the outside are 3/4" and the bars on the inside for are 1/2". Is this right? ray:

Here is the Doe about 10 minutesago. I saw movment as I was taking the pictures.
























Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2010)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> One thing you might look for is that a doe usually eats much less a day before she kindles. Not always but quite often.


That is soo true.



My doe had babies in spring. I went out to feed them all and I put food in her bowl and she didnt eat it. And I noticed that she was doing something with her fur and straw. I left her be for 2 hours and came back and she was eatting her pellets. I looked in the nesting box and there was fur and babies. So


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2010)

She doesn't look stressed out. My kindling cages have 1/2 x 1 baby saver wire on them.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2010)

Just to tell you that the babies might get out. One of my cages have chicken wire and when babies were about 10 days old. It got out. Crawled threw the wire. Never could find the baby. They can get out such a small hole when they are that little.

After that happen I went out and bought some baby saver wire that cost $5.99 for a roll.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> She doesn't look stressed out. My kindling cages have 1/2 x 1 baby saver wire on them.



Is there anyway I can correct this without having to buy new cages? I am having a really hard time finding anything in this area without having to spend about 75-100dollars per cage. Found these cages online.She isn't stressed by what I can tell. She just looks fat and miserable like most woman do when they are about to go into labor.  

Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2010)

You can go to your local farm store and ask to look at their fence. The fence is small holes. And you can also zip-tie it on the cage that you have now. That should work.!


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Just to tell you that the babies might get out. One of my cages have chicken wire and when babies were about 10 days old. It got out. Crawled threw the wire. Never could find the baby. They can get out such a small hole when they are that little.
> 
> After that happen I went out and bought some baby saver wire that cost $5.99 for a roll.



Am I able to buy it online? How does it go on? :?

Rachel


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> You can go to your local farm store and ask to look at their fence. The fence is small holes. And you can also zip-tie it on the cage that you have now. That should work.!


Yeah! I will work on that tomorrow!  I can't even find nestboxes in my farm stores over here. They all tell me to buy online. I guess I should have lived in a different area for this project.


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 29, 2010)

*rcohen1982 wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You can go to your local farm store and ask to look at their fence. The fence is small holes. And you can also zip-tie it on the cage that you have now. That should work.!
> ...


We dont buy nesting boxes. We build our own. We got our blueprints to build nesting boxes is the book from the arba.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> *rcohen1982 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mistyjr wrote: *
> ...



It's been a month since I became a member and I am still waiting on my book.  We found the tubberware idea online and the previous owner had used tubberware containers. I would love to be able to build my own and build my own cages also. That would be total awesomeness...but I am challenged when it comes to building stuff and I am afraid it will cost me more in the long run from me screwing up so much. :nerves1

Rachel


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 30, 2010)

So what should the wire spacing be? I can't seem to find an answer that everyone agrees on.:?

Oh, andSTILL no babies, 4 days past expected due date. :confused2:

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## jubidyjub (Oct 1, 2010)

I believe that baby saver wire should measure to same as your flooring wire in the cage. There are other ways to protect the openings. I've attached 4-5 inch high cardboard strips that run along the sides. Make sure you attach them on the outside so that momma doesn't chew. It works and it's free!

If she was bred Sep 1st, then she'll likely have them oct. 1 or as late as the 3rd. The breeder was likely telling you when to give the box and start watching because they can have them that early. But now through Monday is well within normal range.

My rabbits ALWAYS kindle on day 31


----------



## jubidyjub (Oct 1, 2010)

I believe that baby saver wire should measure to same as your flooring wire in the cage. There are other ways to protect the openings. I've attached 4-5 inch high cardboard strips that run along the sides. Make sure you attach them on the outside so that momma doesn't chew. It works and it's free!

If she was bred Sep 1st, then she'll likely have them oct. 1 or as late as the 3rd. The breeder was likely telling you when to give the box and start watching because they can have them that early. But now through Monday is well within normal range.

My rabbits ALWAYS kindle on day 31


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I don't know if the previous owner got the dates wrong or not. She said they were exposed together Aug. 26th. But...I woke up this morning and she was very jumpy and skiddish. I put her nest box back in and she started digging in it! YEAH!! arty0002::bunnydance:ray:


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmm, maybe the last owner didnt know or write it down right..

Good Luck!


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 1, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Hmm, maybe the last owner didnt know or write it down right..
> 
> Good Luck!



Maybe, it was an unintentional breed...so maybe she just got the dates wrong. Also, she is pulling fur like crazy!  I can't wait!! I will post pictures when she kindles. Also, approximately how long does the whole kindling process take? She should have between 4 and 5, if that helps. Thanks everyone, for all your help!

Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 1, 2010)

ohh, wow! she' pulling fur.. That's good. 

With my last litter, I checked on her at Noon and she was pulling fur and checked on her again at 3:00pm and their was babies in there already..


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 1, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> ohh, wow! she' pulling fur.. That's good.
> 
> With my last litter, I checked on her at Noon and she was pulling fur and checked on her again at 3:00pm and their was babies in there already..



Still no babies...I think she is making me wait on purpose! LOL She knows it is driving me crazy! TONS more fur in her nest though.  She is breathing really heavy too! How long is too long, to start worrying about moms and babies health? I know it probally isn't a concern, but I want to make sure 

Rachel


----------



## polly (Oct 1, 2010)

Just leave her Rachel she has done it before she knews what to do . you are best just to leave her be give her an hour or so and go back and check. try not to check to often lol I know its hard!!
they will be here before you know it


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 1, 2010)

*polly wrote: *


> Just leave her Rachel she has done it before she knews what to do . you are best just to leave her be give her an hour or so and go back and check. try not to check to often lol I know its hard!!
> they will be here before you know it



Thanks! Luckily, she is still in sight of me, but several yards away. So she has her peace and quite but I can still glance at her every once in awhile.  I am so impatient.  It is her 2nd litter, but my first...so I am defiantely more nervous than she is  Come on....babies ray:

Rachel


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 2, 2010)

Here we have come to another day, and still no babies.  I can still seethe babies move, so I am not too worried, just anxious, nervous, and wondering if this is normal. She is no longer digging or pulling fur, and still hasn't eaten. Although she has been eating a little bit of hay and tons more water than normal. Day 37


Any advice? 
Rachel


----------



## jubidyjub (Oct 2, 2010)

Just keep waiting. Where the pair exposed on the 26th or the 1st? They'll have to come out sometime and they're still kicking so they be out soon.

One of my does pulls fur the night before but may not kindle until late afternoon.

I go nuts whenever I'm waiting for babies. I refuse to leave the house and I sleep in the basement with the doe harhar


----------



## la~la~land (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck! I thought this might be useful  http://www.thenaturetrail.com/BuildingNestBoxes.htm

I use all wood instead of the wire floor covered in cardboard


----------



## dallasmyponi (Oct 2, 2010)

Any babies yet???


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

*dallasmyponi wrote: *


> Any babies yet???



No, no bunnies yet.  Still babies moving in there though, and Winner ate some pellets today. She pulled a little bit more fur today. 

Rachel


----------



## CalifornianKit (Oct 3, 2010)

Sounds like they will be coming any time now! As long as you can feel them kicking then you will have them sooner or later. Maybe it's just a REALLY big litter. I had a doe that went 4 or 5 days over her due date and she popped out 7 kits.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

Here we come to day 38, a week over due, and still no babies.  I am very frustrated and starting to worry ALOT I can still see at least one of them move inside her. However, she is now back to eating normal and scarfs it as soon as I put it in. Although she has not gone to the bathroom in her nestbox, she kept trying to play with it so I had to tie it down. She doesn't look stressed at all. In, fact, she looks the total opposite, normal as can be. The last 2 days before this you could tell it was going to be any second because of the way she was acting, but now she is acting as if she isn't even expecting.  So since all of this I have been wondering if there is problems. She won't even sit in her nestbox now.

Thank you for everyones advice

Rachel


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

*CalifornianKit wrote: *


> Sounds like they will be coming any time now! As long as you can feel them kicking then you will have them sooner or later. Maybe it's just a REALLY big litter. I had a doe that went 4 or 5 days over her due date and she popped out 7 kits.



I really do think she is going to be pregnant FOREVER! LOL



Rachel


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

Someone told me to give her two tums, so I cut up 2 tums and put it in her dish. Hopefully that works. Does anyone know how long it will take to work? 

Rachel


----------



## jubidyjub (Oct 3, 2010)

It's just a matter of the waiting game. It's good that she is avoiding the box. When a doe is pregnant, she leaves her nest alone until she kindles. If she were playing in it or pottying in it it'd be a bad sign.

Don't give up, has she gone this long before? It is very possible that the breeder messed up the dates and it's only 30 or 31 days. She will have them eventually. Large litters can take longer to develop. Her body knows when it's time. Just like in humans, they can for several weeks overdue but go into labor eventually.

If the babies are still moving (some are more active than others) than it's a good sign. Only when the entire litter stops moving and they feel like they are deteriorating inside her is it a problem.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I think that the breeder messed up and didnt know what she was doing.


----------



## jubidyjub (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes, if someone let an accidental breeding occur, then you can trust her to know the dates.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

Babies are still moving great in there, so as long as this is continuing I am not going to stress on it. I think since this is my first litter (her second), that is probally why I am worried. I think the lady must have got the dates wrong. There is no other way.

Does tums really work though?

Rachel


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 3, 2010)

Honestly I would leave her be. Your stress she will pick up on and its just going to bother her. Not to mention think of how upset some pregnant women get by constantly being poked and prodded, you doing that to her is just going to make her mad. 

The lady obviously made a mistake and I'd just leave her be and let her settle in and relax. Which is what she needs to do.


----------



## jubidyjub (Oct 3, 2010)

Tums are known to increase oxytocin levels. It's mostly used to help induce labor for does who are known to have trouble delivering. The calcium boost is also healthy although you generally don't get results from tums alone. Direct doses of oxytocin would be needed, although this should only be done if you know that you've already lost the entire litter. It can also rupture the uterus if the dose is too high.

Tums are safe to give, just no more than 2 per day. My does think they taste yucky though


----------



## suburbanfarmer (Oct 4, 2010)

I would be careful with the tums though. to much calcium can be harmful. I would leave her alone as long as the babies are still moving and she seems ok. you are close for sure though.:goodluck


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 4, 2010)

update: Still no babies. I gave her tons more hay though so she can rebuild her nest if she wants. She has eaten all of the hay that was in her nestbox. So all that is in it now is fur and pine shavings. She was really jumpy and skiddish when I put food in her bowl this morning and gave her new hay. But, she has eaten all of her food in like 5 minutes, so we will see. 

Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 4, 2010)

Rachel,

Have you checked her down there?? A sign can be swollen down there and then you know when about she will have them?

Misty


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 4, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Rachel,
> 
> Have you checked her down there?? A sign can be swollen down there and then you know when about she will have them?
> 
> Misty



She seems a little swollen, but not too bad. Not that I really know how swollen is swollen. :expressionlessI haven't even been taking her out of her cage like I usually due everyday, just because I am afraid it will stress her out. That was the first time I held her in like 5 days. At least 2 babies are moving around still though.  I like the fact the I can just look at her and see them move. It's pretty cool.  But she really is going to be pregnant forever...it's official. LOL



Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL... She will have them soon,, I wait the wait game!


----------



## jubidyjub (Oct 4, 2010)

My Guess is that the dates were wrong. It may only be day 30. Either way she's still doing well.

A rabbit's cervix doesn't dilate until minutes before kindling. Of course, in preparation to dilate, there is increased bloodflow to the area making it swollen. Of course, every rabbit is different and when they get swollen is a hard way to tell when she'll deliver.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 5, 2010)

Update:Still no babies.:X I quite giving her tums, afraid I am doing more damage than good. She has not used her nestbox as a litter box, so I guess that is still a good sign. As of late last night, the babies were still moving. I haven't checked yet today since she is eating and such. This is day 40 for her if we go by the Sept. 26th due date. Which the Owner almost swears to now that I ave emailed her. She is concerned for her also, seeing as how she delivered on day 31 the last time.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Oct 5, 2010)

Please don't take my posts as rude, but just leave her be and stop poking and proding. Put STRAW in the nest box, thats what its for. Hay is only for eating and def not nesting material. And then checking on her is fine but not constant handling, she will pick up on your stress, animals sense that and it will NOT help her in the least. Just feed and water and peek in the box, don't touch it. You'll be able to tell a difference in her when she has them and be able to see them moving around in the nest box without touching. 

And you mentioned you stopped feeding them to her,but yeah too much calcium is VERY dangerous to rabbits, humans or anything.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 5, 2010)

Can you get any Raspberry leaves?? I was told by many breeders to feed a pregnant doe some leaves before they have their babies.. But yeah, Just check on her once in awhile every couple of hours. I really think that the last breeder didnt know what the heck they were doing and got the days mixed up a little.

You can also put straw on the out side of the nesting box and let the mother do how she wants to do it.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 5, 2010)

Now on RH they are thinking that she didn't even take and that I may be mistaking movement for gas. They have mentioned me trying to breed her again, but I am afraid of that too. I may just wait until this weekend and if she hasn't kindled then try to rebreed her. What do you think?

Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 5, 2010)

I had a LH doe that was due on the 21st.. I felt something in her belly and thought there were babies in there. But she never had any babies. I felt something like squeeshy feeling, Some people say that she could have reabsorbed them or it was poo.. I guess i will never know what happen to her.. I still feel the lump in her though.. 
But yeah, You can rebred her.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 5, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I had a LH doe that was due on the 21st.. I felt something in her belly and thought there were babies in there. But she never had any babies. I felt something like squeeshy feeling, Some people say that she could have reabsorbed them or it was poo.. I guess i will never know what happen to her.. I still feel the lump in her though..
> But yeah, You can rebred her.



I do feel something...but it close to her ribs and not in her lower belly so I dismissed it as me being inexperienced. They don't carry that high, do they?



Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 5, 2010)

They babid should have been lower by now, I would think.. It could be her lungs that you are feeling?


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 5, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> They babid should have been lower by now, I would think.. It could be her lungs that you are feeling?




Could be. I think that if she hasn't kindled before Saturday then I will rebreed her. I think that is the best thing to do. 



Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 5, 2010)

Yup... I think you are feeling lungs or whatever is it that area.. Every rabbit that I feel haves that in about that area.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 5, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Yup... I think you are feeling lungs or whatever is it that area.. Every rabbit that I feel haves that in about that area.



Duely noted.  thanks! On RH they are saying that I should rebreed her now, I know you are on there, so if you can take a look at what I wrote and tell me what you think that would be great. THANKS!!



Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 5, 2010)

I sure will!


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 5, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I sure will!



You're a doll! 



Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 5, 2010)

I replied on RH!


----------



## dallasmyponi (Oct 5, 2010)

Whats RH?


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 5, 2010)

RabbitHobbit, Its another rabbit forum


----------

